
Comments On: 'The Downside of Believing in Apple' - mercutio2
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/11/01/bjarnason-macbook-pros
======
roryisok
Gruber is an apple fan boy and apologist above everything. if they released a
macbook pro with only 4gb RAM and no trackpad he'd find a way to defend it

